# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  giúp mình với (bộ nhớ ảo)

## abusayyart

hix, mình:helpsmilie: dùng window vista ultimate, nhưng do bộ nhớ ram chỉ có 512*mb* nên máy chạy hơi chậm[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img], mình thấy bảo có thế làm máy chạy nhanh hơn bằng cách tăng bộ nhớ ảo. mình đã làm theo nhưng thấy bảo chỉ có thể tăng giá trị thông số lên 1,5 lần bộ nhớ hệ thống, vậy mình tăng thêm thì có sao hôk?(khoảng 3 lần í?), ai pít chỉ cho mình zới, mà tăng nhiều như vậy liệu máy có pị làm sao hôk?:helpsmilie:

----------


## thomtomtit

nếu nâng cấp ram cũng được thôi nhưng ram và ổ cứng sẽ nhanh hư và nếu sau này bạn đi bảo hành thì ko được. theo mình bạn nên cài win xp cho nhẹ vì ram của bạn nhỏ quá! 
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
:angel_not::angel_not::angel_not:

----------


## bumchiu.lost

> hix, mình:helpsmilie: dùng window vista ultimate, nhưng do bộ nhớ ram chỉ có 512*mb* nên máy chạy hơi chậm[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img], mình thấy bảo có thế làm máy chạy nhanh hơn bằng cách tăng bộ nhớ ảo. mình đã làm theo nhưng thấy bảo chỉ có thể tăng giá trị thông số lên 1,5 lần bộ nhớ hệ thống, vậy mình tăng thêm thì có sao hôk?(khoảng 3 lần í?), ai pít chỉ cho mình zới, mà tăng nhiều như vậy liệu máy có pị làm sao hôk?:helpsmilie:


ram có 512 mà đòi dùng tận vista ultimate, bó tay!

----------


## shopnmm

hix, có pít gì đâu. tại thấy ông anh trai ông í dùng laptop ông í cài vista nên pảo ông í cài hộ, bi giờ ông í đi công tác tận tp hcm rùi, không pít nhờ ai hết, vậy là không dc hở pạn?, hix[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------


## truyenthongbaoson

> hix, có pít gì đâu. tại thấy ông anh trai ông í dùng laptop ông í cài vista nên pảo ông í cài hộ, bi giờ ông í đi công tác tận tp hcm rùi, không pít nhờ ai hết, vậy là không dc hở pạn?, hix[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](


ko bít gì thì đừng nên học đòi nhé, ram có 512mb mà cài vista ultimate thì chạy sao nổi, chạy chậm là phải, bây giờ muốn cải thiện tốc độ thì chỉ còn cách: cài lại xp or nâng cấp ram lên 2gb. thắc mắc thì liên hệ:
y!m: mauxanhhyvong_codon
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## morningcity84

> hix, mình:helpsmilie: dùng window vista ultimate, nhưng do bộ nhớ ram chỉ có 512*mb* nên máy chạy hơi chậm[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img], mình thấy bảo có thế làm máy chạy nhanh hơn bằng cách tăng bộ nhớ ảo. mình đã làm theo nhưng thấy bảo chỉ có thể tăng giá trị thông số lên 1,5 lần bộ nhớ hệ thống, vậy mình tăng thêm thì có sao hôk?(khoảng 3 lần í?), ai pít chỉ cho mình zới, mà tăng nhiều như vậy liệu máy có pị làm sao hôk?:helpsmilie:



thật ra cũng có phương pháp tăng bộ nhớ ảo .như trích xuất một phân dung lượng ổ cứng vào ram .hoặc dùng usb để làm bộ nhớ ram .tuy nhiên về hiệu xuất thực tế cũng không khả quan được là bao .vì thế bạn nâng cấp phần cứng vẫn là hơn cả .

----------


## obsking

để cài được windows vista thì yêu cầu là ram trên 512mb
để chạy windows vista được êm thì ram trên 1gb

tốc độ đọc/ghi của ram thật là khoảng 2000-5000mb/s, còn ổ cứng hoặc usb flash thì chỉ vài chục mb/s vì vậy việc sử dụng bộ nhớ ảo từ hdd hay usb flash là không khả quan.

----------

